# Fraud Alert - Wells Fargo/Amazon Transactions



## vtcnc (Jan 13, 2020)

Just got off the phone with the fraud department at Wells Fargo. Here are the highlights:


We got a CC invoice from Wells Fargo today with two low dollar transactions that looked like Amazon - about $15.
The thing that looked odd was a $2.01 transaction. It didn't look familiar.
Went on the Amazon account and checked:
Is this card a payment option? NO
Is there an order for the amounts on the CC invoice? NO
Check not just Prime Orders, but Digital Orders as well. NO problems.

Called Wells Fargo - spoke with a very pleasant agent, MacKenzie.
MacKenzie exclaimed, "I knew it!" when we told her it was an Amazon charge we wanted to dispute.
She cancelled the transactions and sent us a new card.

Here is the kicker: she said that the fraud department is confused about where these transactions are coming from - they aren't coming from Amazon. It's completely counterfeit transactions. Because they don't know the scope of the problem, they haven't made a public announcement yet!

So, if Wells Fargo won't do it, well then I can - here is your Friendly Forum PSA - CHECK YOUR WELLS FARGO CREDIT CARD ACCOUNT NOW and cross check any Amazon transactions with your account.

Pay attention people! Nobody else is doing it for you!


----------



## middle.road (Jan 13, 2020)

And WF won't make a PA until it hits the News. Shakes public confidence if they keep having to make announcements. 
I can't imagine being in IT/MIS nowadays and trying to stay ahead of the fraudsters.


----------



## Superburban (Jan 13, 2020)

It could all be fixed very easy. Stop allowing banks to transfer someones money without them telling the bank to do the transfer. Yes, it would be inconvenient for awhile, but would not take long for us to get used to it. The idea that our system allows someone with my routing number, and account number to get access to my account, is pure stupidity. As much as I do not care for PayPal, they get it, I have to tell Paypal the request is valid, or the money does not move. I cannot even get my bank to block requests.


----------



## mcostello (Jan 14, 2020)

Same thing here, Have 2 different credit cards with My bank. One is private, one is business only. Both hacked, says it originated with PayPal. My PP account shows no activity. The amount withdrawn is over the amount I have in the account. New cards coming but lost the use of the cards till other ones get here. Back to writing checks. My bank is not Wells Fargo.


----------



## Winegrower (Jan 14, 2020)

Over the years I have fled from Wells Fargo many times, each time to a bank that was soon to be absorbed by WF.   I hope I'm safe from them for awhile.


----------



## rwm (Jan 14, 2020)

I am also a Wellscovia customer here in the banking city. Probably written by a hater so take it with a grain of salt.









						Wells Fargo, America’s Worst Bank, Decides It’s Time to Fix Its Busted Tech
					

Anyone who’s banked with Wells Fargo is likely familiar with its appallingly outdated technology and maddening user experience. Apparently, even the company understands it’s bad—very, very bad—and its new plan for survival reportedly involves dragging its embarrassing tech into the twenty-first...




					gizmodo.com
				




Robert


----------



## Nogoingback (Jan 14, 2020)

There was a time (decades ago) when Wells was a very good bank, but in the 90's, they anounced that they were going to become a high tech bank where customers would do their banking electronically.  Problem was, nobody really knew how to do that yet, but no matter, they forged ahead by closing branches first and  basically imploded.  I gave up on them years ago.


----------



## MikeInOr (Jan 15, 2020)

Wells Fargo is one of the financial institutions that is always riding the razor blade edge of the law pushing it as far as they possibly can.

I get paid biweekly so I pay my WF mortgage biweekly.  WF holds the extra payment until the end of the year then applies it against my principal so that can stiff me for the extra interest.   Someday WF will be in court trying to defend this practice against a class action suite and a bunch of lawyers will collect a fortune.

I reccomend seriously considering banking with credit unions!


----------



## rwm (Jan 16, 2020)

I talked to a friend who was a federal bank regulator until last year. He confirms that Wells has "crappy" IT in place. He says B of A is much better in that respect. "Now they have their **** together."
Robert


----------

